# August 15th prizes from Small World Adventures



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

The Small World Adventures' summer contest continues! Here's what 3 lucky winners will get on August 15th.

#1. Snap Dragon Whitewater EXP spray skirt and a copy of Wildwater
#2. Brown Bag from Skookum Sails, 2 NRS straps and a copy of Wildwater

#3. XL Sweet Hoodie and a copy of Wildwater

So, if you haven't entered yet, visit us at Ecuador kayaking, whitewater rafting and river whitewater adventures - Small World Adventures, Colorado.

Good luck to everyone


----------

